

Password Manager - marcop

Does anyone know a good password manager that we can use in our startup? We would prefer something open-source and that let us share the passwords.
======
bengunnink
Keepass (<http://keepass.info>) KeepassX, a multi-platform Qt port
(<http://www.keepassx.org>) Password Safe
(<http://passwordsafe.sourceforge.net>)

All three of these write to a single database file. This means that sharing
the database would require having file available via a network share, _or_
keeping it in version control.

------
ScottWhigham
This topic comes up all the time. You might want to do a search and sift
through some of the other popular threads.

------
tommica
I use KeePass, and keep it in sync it with different machines with Dropbox.

~~~
mcrider
That works for personal use, but when sharing between multiple people KeePass
will get locked up when multiple people have the application open at the same
time (despite warnings people _will_ keep it open for long periods of time).
This means you can't write to the DB and can lead to corrupted databases. Its
more work, but we moved to using Git to manage our Keepass DB.

